# Vera Wang Truly Pink EDP



## liv (Jan 27, 2007)

Has anyone smelled this yet?  I think it's new for Feb, but some stores (Nordstrom's I've heard) has it out already.  I smelled it in Vanity Fair, I believe, and I think I need it!  It is so feminine and floral, without being sickly.

Here are the notes:
Top Notes
Cassis, White Freesia, Lychee Blossom, 

Middle Notes
Pink Rose, Peony, 

Base Notes
Iris, Violet, "Creamy Woods"

http://www.basenotes.net/ID26126999.html


----------



## Sanne (Feb 4, 2007)

I've seen the adds in the UK and USA cosmopolitan, but unfortunatly I haven't seen it in stores and I'm doubting it will, I so want to smell this when I go to the UK!

did anyone smell this one yet??


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2007)

They had it at Nordies the other day.  I didn't really like it.  At first it smelled a bit like grapefruit, then you get the note of roses.  It isn't a nice rose smell like Stella.  To be honest, it smelled a bit like a bouquet of roses that was starting to die.


----------



## liv (Feb 16, 2007)

Aw, that doesn't sound like what I wanted at all.  That is why I shouldn't trust the sample strip in magazines. 
I was hoping the peonies would stand out more and 'soften' the roses, I love peonies. lol
I will have to try to snag a sample vial next time I go to Dillards and see how it smells on me.


----------

